# Got Plants



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

If any one out there has excess cuttings of the following plants I would love to aqquire if at all possible.email or pm me with details. I'm trying to get my 55 planted it's all ready but no plants.Would really like to plant this tank as cheaply as possible.
Amazon sword
Melon sword
pygmy chain sword
vallisneria
versicularia dubyna
or just about anything else. :fish:


----------

